# Server 2008 R2 - IKEv2 VPN with Apple Mac as Client



## ktr (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi everyone and thanks for reading this thread,

*WHAT I'M TRYING TO DO:*
I am trying to create a IKEv2 VPN (specifically IKEv2) and use it with my Apple Mac Computer to access the internet.
​*HOW I'M TRYING TO DO IT:*
After setting up routing and remote access (RRAS) on windows server I configured the security settings as follows:








*WHATS WORKED SO FAR:*
So far i've gotten l2TP to work fine with just a preshared key however i've had no luck at all with IKEv2. When i try and connect it says "Connecting..." for less than a second an then returns to its original "Not Connected" state.









Any insight into how I could get this working would be much appreciated...
​_Server_: Virtual Machine on Google Cloud Compute Engine
_Server OS:_ Windows Server 2008 R2 
_Client:_ Apple Macbook Pro (more or less irrelevant as this will need to work on multiple workstations)​


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

IKEv2 is only part of the process to create an IPSEC tunnel. It's the phase 1 negotiation part where both ends communicate with each other to verify identities and authorization. Phase 2 is the actual IPSEC part where depending on the encryption you want to create can be either AH or ESP. I don't see anything in your screenshots which reflect having set up the phase 2 part.


----------



## ktr (Jun 15, 2016)

zx10guy said:


> IKEv2 is only part of the process to create an IPSEC tunnel. It's the phase 1 negotiation part where both ends communicate with each other to verify identities and authorization. Phase 2 is the actual IPSEC part where depending on the encryption you want to create can be either AH or ESP. I don't see anything in your screenshots which reflect having set up the phase 2 part.


Firstly, thank you very much for responding to my question. Second, Would you able to explain in layman's english how this is different from L2TP. Or maybe refer me to a good site that explain how to set up a VPN server over ikev2.


----------

